# I need your help!



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

First, understand, I am _very_ serious about Halloween. 

Last year's costume (close-up):











This year's samurai face armor (cause I'm being a samurai):









So, I started a site. And I need other people like myself, people like YOU, to come to my site and be featured _on my site._ I want to show off awesome costumes, decorations, parties, and anything else Halloween related, one picture at a time. Essentially, I want it to be quick and easy for people to look through a few pages of costumes or whatever. 

Sorry if this is considered too long, or "site pimping" (is that what the kids call it these days?), but in all honesty, after looking through the "show off your costumes" thread here, you guys are exactly who I was looking for. Click the link in my sig, or don't. Flame me if you must.


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

I LOVE the mouth piece of the samuri costume you are making. I will check out your website. You can also post your website in the links part of the forum I think if you want to advertise your site more. That is, if you haven't already.


----------



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

Andy_Industries said:


> I LOVE the mouth piece of the samuri costume you are making. I will check out your website. You can also post your website in the links part of the forum I think if you want to advertise your site more. That is, if you haven't already.


Thanks! I was going to make a traditional samurai mouthpiece that just had exaggerated features, but I thought of this and it seemed cooler. And thanks also, I didn't think to put a link in the "links" area!


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

no probs. In the first pic are you wearing contacts? That eye looks really cool. Have you got many members on your site?


----------



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, they were contacts. From vampfangs.com. and my site is brand new, so not too many members yet...


----------

